# UFO's--Have you ever seen one?



## Carpeater (Apr 20, 2012)

I know this is off the wall, but I really like to hear stories from people that have seen something in the sky that they could not explain. Personally I have only seen one and that was at the beach in South Carolina at night. It was a large unlit craft that moved without sound. It was triangular in shape and moved without effort up and down and could stop. Luckily my wife couldn't sleep either and walked up right behind me when I was watching it. She easily found what I was looking at and she was speechless like me. The only way you could see the craft is that it obliterated the sky behind it. The stars would disappear as the craft flew in front of them. 

I hope you guys don't think I am crazy LOL. If you have a short story, please share it. 

I remember at one point in the last year or two a post that was talking about noises in the woods and or bigfoot. Love this kind of writing on here.

Thanks

Carpeater... 

PS....kinda looked like this but darker sky and no Helicopters.

Fish On!


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

Think about what a light year is....that's a huge way to measure distance. To think that in all the galaxies in the universe, in all that space that there is no other intelligent life would be dumb.

Traveling fast enough to get to or from these far off place is another subject.

My dad told me that when he got back from 'nam he was living up in prospect. He went out on the front porch late at night and saw something hovering above the barn. He said he never told anyone because they'd just think you're nuts.


----------



## ducman491 (Oct 31, 2011)

I agree, as vast as the universe is you'd be silly to think we are the only intelligent life. Or even the most intelligent life. I do start to stray when people go off on theories like we are just an experiment for aliens and things like that though.


----------



## snakedog (Feb 12, 2009)

BottomBouncer said:


> Traveling fast enough to get to or from these far off place is another subject.


The Geodetic Effect might do it. Man's understanding of time is very limited. At least, that's what I keep telling my boss. 

As for UFO's, can't say I ever saw one, but I've had close encounters. Not much to say beyond that, except it's not like the movies.


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

I agree with you guys, as many stars as there are, as many planets as theyve already discovered, there are bound to be a few fit for liquid water, like earth. (maybe a few million)

there is no possible way that there arent any other life forms out there. i just cant comprehend that. "intelligent" life, rudimentary life.....its out there i have no doubt. 

have we been visited? i have no idea but id guess no. if we were visited id say unfortunately it would end up just like Columbus and the New World.


----------



## Carpeater (Apr 20, 2012)

For sure. We'd get the treatment the Indians received. I truly think we've been visited, and I think the governments know a hell of a lot more than we think we do!


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

Profound!!!


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

I agree with most replys so far, never had an encounter but figure as much as I star gaze sooner or later will happen.
I always see a sign when Im in Lima in front of this church stating the Lima UFO club meets here on a certain day. Cool stuff if I lived closer id probably check it out....

Salmonid


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

believe in other things out there YES ,big foot no. I think they,ve been here and left ,who would stay on a planet where theres nothing but war all over the world.man killing man, I don,t think they look at things that way.


----------



## Lowell H Turner (Feb 22, 2011)

Ask a bacteria if there are `higher` life forms; it might just very well say `NO WAY ! WE are the apex of evolution..." Seriously though was in NAS Jax with Anti Submarine Helicopter Squadron 11 (HS-11 `Dragonslayers`) in early 1980. 2 of our helos were doing exercises with at least 1 ship at night, likely hunting a US nuclear powered sub in the Tongue of the Ocean in the Bahamas. The ship and helo both lost power after seeing `something` unusual. The downed helo was able to keep the engines going, regained power and flew to Bimini, then both helos were ordered back to NAS Jax. Before they returned a plane load of guys in dark grey (not black) showed up and cleared almost EVERYONE out of the hanger, us and HS-7 who were there at the time. This guy comes into my PR shop and tells me "GET OUT ! NOW !" Our executive officer runs in, and says "LEAVE ! NOW ! I will sign in and account for everyone`s gear when they return." Kinda like seeing the CEO of a Fortune 500 company emptying trash cans and mopping, but I left. At the barracks someone said there was 1 of these `guys in grey ` at every corner of the hanger, and more inside. Our 2 helos return at like 6AM, and the 3 guys who were kept to secure it did, and were immediately sent home. Both us and HS-7 were told until `further notice there would be NO fire and security watches at the hanger, NO ASDO watch, or Duty Officer watches`. This was Friday morning. Tuesday morning we went back to work. Supposedly the ship involved was sent back to Naval Station Mayport Fla and was sealed off for 3 days also, and reportedly had her official Ship`s Log `modified`. Later found out 1 crewmember of the helo that ditched was extremely `uncooperative` and lost his flight status telling the `debriefers` he KNEW what he saw. His own crewmembers supposedly were allowed to have a moment alone with him and read him the `riot act` after which he readily said whatever they wanted him to say, at least at that time...The REALLY weird thing was I had the hanger fire and security watch the next Saturday and while the ASDO was using the john I looked at the squadron log. It was written out like nothing happened at all. Asked 2 of the pilots involved about it and Mr White normally a really cool and friendly guy put his hands on my shoulders, pushed me against 1 of the lockers and told me in a very MENACING tone that the next time I asked or the even THOUGHT he heard of me asking anyone else about it he WOULD see that I was immediately brought up on charges, courts martialed, given a Bad Conduct Discharged and thrown out of the Navy, all within 30 days...never asked anyone else about it again and refused to talk about it until yrs later...


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

I am still reluctant to call what i saw a UFO.... but it was not normal at all.
When i lived in Columbus a buddy and i were leaving work at Scioto CC, when i looked up to the western sky there was a red ball(orb) of light that moved fast and it seemed it could change direction in an instant and at will. I looked at my buddy and said "are you seeing this too"? which he did, and was astounded as i was.
This was not a beam of light and it was not a roman candle(thats what anyone ive told this to says). This was a glowing red ball of light that i have no explanation for. It lasted for about 20 seconds, then disappeared behind some clouds... ive never had goosebumps like that! It literally consumed my thoughts for at least a month after i saw it... i tried to rationalize what i saw, but there was nothing rational about it. In the years since(its been 16 years ago) Ive googled for similar encounters... which there are plenty, many from the Columbus area. I was very happy to know my buddy and i were not the only ones.
http://unitedstatesufo.blogspot.com/2012/08/glowing-redorange-colored-ball-in-sky.html

Here is a youtube video similar to what i saw, except the one i saw had much more movement and was a lot closer.





I am not saying by any means this was an alien craft, or has anything to do with aliens... but it sure as hell was unidentified.

BTW, there is no such thing as bigfoot.


----------



## Carpeater (Apr 20, 2012)

Buckzye and Mr. Turner. Thank you very much for your stories. This subject consumes me sometimes. I really enjoy hearing other's stories!


----------



## Crazyheaven (Apr 24, 2008)

I'll add in my only crazy UFO story. I had a friend who is always seeing something in the sky. It seemed like a few times a week he would see something different. Being the skeptic that I am I didn't believe him. To prove it he was suppose to tell me the next time he saw a UFO in the air. That same night he gives me a call telling me he saw one on the way home that wasn't too far off from my house. A deal was a deal so I left the house and looked up in the sky for this UFO.

Saw a shooting star.. or not. It was moving different. Just a little dot but that little dot was behaving very strangely. I happen to notice that the little dot was coming my way and it was indeed a UFO. This made me feel so lucky that a UFO was coming my way. I kept seeing more of it the closer it came to me. Finally the realization hit me and I realize just how stupid I was. This thing was not coming my direction.. it was coming towards me. I think my phone must have been sending off a signal or something. 

To make sure I was being followed I jogged down the straight and it changed direction to match where I was headed. Considered going back in the house but curiosity got the better of me and I didn't want to endanger my family. If it was traveling this fast what is a house going to do to stop it? It kept coming towards me until it was literary less than 100 feet above my head. This gave me a real good look at it. It was designed with square panels and had small blinking lights under it. I kept thinking it was going to shot me with something or beam me up but it didn't do any harm at all to me. It stayed directly over me for a good 2 or 3 minutes. Then it took off. From a distance it had looked circular but when I was able to get a better look it was actually more of boomerang shape. I could see light shining through the back of the ship as it departed away from me. 

I have no idea what to think of it. Never saw anything like it before nor did I see anything like it again. It made no sound at all. I can tell you this, it moved at lot faster than anything we ever created. After the event was over I told my friend that he was right, I'll never doubt him again. He kindly points out that UFO I saw wasn't the same one he saw... I know I shouldn't be a skeptic after such an encounter but we all have are limits to what we will believe.

The phone I had was one of the old cordless house phones. Back then cell phones weren't so popular so I didn't get a picture. I honestly feel crazy just for admitting this story.


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

Do you ever try to catch the space station as it goes by? It looks like a shooting star about as bright as Venus, but moves much slower, in a big slow arc (a curve, not a straight line) taking about one minute to cross the sky.

We know what it is, but what about some remote tribe somewhere, who never heard of the project? I wonder what they make of this new occasional visitor in their sky.

Sometimes there's a neat effect where partway through, it crosses into the earth's shadow, and abruptly vanishes from sight. It's a neat thing to watch.

NASA's page for calculating when you can spot it, depending on where you are:

http://spotthestation.nasa.gov/sightings/#.U6_xp7GOCf5


----------



## Lowell H Turner (Feb 22, 2011)

The fact that NO LESS than 14 of the men and women whom the United States carefully selected, trained and flew into space from the original Mercury program to the current International Space Station crews have PUBLICLY stated they have personally with their own eyes WITNESSED and / or recorded UFO incidents is rather revealing. The fact that they never flew any more missions after `going public` with their views is also `revealing`...


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

Not a UFO incident, but cool nonetheless: I was floating in SW Ohio on Friday, and, as we were getting on the creek, we kept hearing a pulsating roar in the sky. I figured it had to be a fighter jet by the volume and sound. A little later in the day the noise started up again and I saw a short com trail followed by what looked like the burning tip of a sparkler moving across a couple degrees of sky. The roar and glow repeated three times. Must have been the Blue Angels practicing for the Dayton Air Show.


----------



## DMinn Angler (Feb 13, 2012)

Brown Trout
Blue Cat
Alligator Gar 
Striped Bass
sight of a UFO
*Things I've never caught*


----------



## Slatebar (Apr 9, 2011)

Not a UFO, but have seen Saint Elmo's fire a couple times. Pretty awesome to see... Both time were on a C124 and both time we were running along on 3 engines coming home from Greenland. (I think those planes hauled a dead engine on the wing every time they flew)..
I won't say there is no such thing as a UFO. But I keep having this thought that aviation has progressed so far in only 100 years. Horse and buggy to a man on the moon. Who is to say that what some people are seeing is nothing but earthlings from the future. Once past the speed of light, back in time you go.. And who knows how far aviation will progress in the next 1000 or 10,000 years.. Are there other life out there ? With millions upon millions of stars and planes I am sure there are.


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

Slatebar said:


> Not a UFO, but have seen Saint Elmo's fire a couple times. Pretty awesome to see... Both time were on a C124 and both time we were running along on 3 engines coming home from Greenland. (I think those planes hauled a dead engine on the wing every time they flew)..
> I won't say there is no such thing as a UFO. But I keep having this thought that aviation has progressed so far in only 100 years. Horse and buggy to a man on the moon. Who is to say that what some people are seeing is nothing but earthlings from the future. Once past the speed of light, back in time you go.. And who knows how far aviation will progress in the next 1000 or 10,000 years.. Are there other life out there ? With millions upon millions of stars and planes I am sure there are.


As far as time travel, I've had similar thoughts. Makes you wonder if folks haven't been back and changed the course of events.


----------



## Lowell H Turner (Feb 22, 2011)

Look up the `Greenbank Formula`. Basically it gives the needed conditions for another intelligent race to exist somewhere in the universe in mathmatical percentage formulas taken from the number of stars observable just from Earth. While it cannot prove we have ever been `visited` by aliens, unless you are completely closed minded there is a 100% probability there could be as few as 40 civilizations or many millions, depending upon how liberally the factors are considered. A generally accepted figure is about 65,000, give or take a thousand, again with a ONE HUNDRED % `probability`...Steven Hawkings has said he personally thinks that `accepted` number is ridiculously LOW...


----------



## Bassthumb (Aug 22, 2008)

If the government knows about UFOS they are doing a better job of keeping it quiet than they do at anything else, so I doubt they know anything.


----------



## ballast (Sep 15, 2011)

I didn't read every post but, it got me asking how did life start on this planet? Did life start the same way on other planets or maybe similar? Do we have a technological cap? I mean with with our elements and resources is the sky or beyond really a possibility? Is there also an evolutional cap ? And if so do other planets have resources to be more than us or less? I hope this make sense I didn't proof read. I've never seen anything unexplainable, but I did see a little candle powered hot airballon that abunch of drunk ppl thought was a UFO and man they were into it.


----------



## Mr.Good (Dec 11, 2006)

I recommend "Operation Trojan Horse" and "The Mothman Prophecies" for all your reading pleasure. These are by John Keel. They are rather old but still relevant. The Mothman book is much different and better than the stupid Richard Gere movie too.

As for time travel, think about this: The Earth isn't where it was when you started reading this sentence. We are rotating, revolving around the sun, and the solar system and our galaxy are moving through space. To go back or forward in time even a second would be to find yourself not on Earth anymore! Not saying time travel is impossible, but time travel without space travel I would think is...


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

Bassthumb said:


> If the government knows about UFOS they are doing a better job of keeping it quiet than they do at anything else, so I doubt they know anything.


Obviously they aren't good at keeping it quiet or we wouldn't be talking about it.

I also believe in the possibility if Bigfoot. I think the current tv shows are just making a mochery of the subject.


----------



## dstiner86 (Jun 5, 2012)

BottomBouncer said:


> Obviously they aren't good at keeping it quiet or we wouldn't be talking about it.
> 
> I also believe in the possibility if Bigfoot. I think the current tv shows are just making a mochery of the subject.


Sometimes the best place to hide something is right plain view. ..and I agree shows like finding Bigfoot make a mockery of the subject its annoying. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Lowell H Turner (Feb 22, 2011)

1 thing is almost certain: IF we are ever indisputably `visited` whether they are completely `peaceful` or not, it will almost inevitably have the same level of effect upon us that Columbus`s landing in the New World did in 1492 upon the native population...


----------



## Atwood (Sep 6, 2005)

I haven't seen a flying saucer since back when I goosed a waitress.


----------



## dmills4124 (Apr 9, 2008)

In the early 70's I worked for Rural Metro Fire Security in East Mesa AZ. We had a number Of sightings over the Superstition Mountains During the nights for several weeks. A White light would come out of the night sky and hover over the mountain. several blue lights would descend from below the white light behind the mountain. Just before daylight the white light would return and the blue lights would rise up from behind the mountain and the white light would fly off. We thought it was a military exercise of some kind until there were four F-18 (new at that time) jets that scrambled from Williams Field Air Force Base which was within site of the mountain. Maybe 20 miles southwest of the mountain. Before the jets could reach the mountain the white light flew off. Many times straight up. After a couple of times of trying to catch the lights they quit sending any jets out. The lights did not appear when Luke or Williams Field had any training flights going. Or any bombing run training going in Gila Bend at the Barry M. Goldwater Range. Weird.


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

I think we are being attacked by aliens right now in the form of earthquakes, forest fires, tornadoes, hurricanes, rain storms and flooding. Most call these forces of nature, but who's to say they aren't other powers that want to take over this planet. Just something to think about.


----------



## Mr.Good (Dec 11, 2006)

chaunc said:


> I think we are being attacked by aliens right now in the form of earthquakes, forest fires, tornadoes, hurricanes, rain storms and flooding. Most call these forces of nature, but who's to say they aren't other powers that want to take over this planet. Just something to think about.


If that's the case then we have always been under attack as those things have been happening forever!


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

chaunc said:


> I think we are being attacked by aliens right now in the form of earthquakes, forest fires, tornadoes, hurricanes, rain storms and flooding. Most call these forces of nature, but who's to say they aren't other powers that want to take over this planet. Just something to think about.


That's just crazy talk


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Mr.Good said:


> If that's the case then we have always been under attack as those things have been happening forever!


"That's just crazy talk " 

Yeah, i guess so. Just something to think about tho.


----------



## Mr.Good (Dec 11, 2006)

It would be a good strategy, and I'm pretty sure I read somewhere that military planners have looked into how to cause the weather to affect the enemy.

In fact a mini-tornado spawned by a hurricane killed more British troops the day after they burned Washington in the war of 1812 than any of the American defenders did. They were planning more destruction but beat a hasty retreat when the weather turned bad...so it would be a very effective strategy as I said if it could be done on purpose.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Lowell H. Turner-
You have posted this once before and your account of that story really intrigues me. Have you ever considered trying to contact any of the other witnesses from that day? They may be more willing to talk about it now that years have passed.
If I were you it would drive me crazy to not know more about what happened. 
I'm hardly a saucer chaser, but don't consider myself a sucker for leaving room for doubt concerning UFO's and intelligent life beyond earth. Our own existence proves how possible it is. People that laugh and roll their eyes at such things need reminded that we are living on a big ball suspended in infinite space.


----------



## Lowell H Turner (Feb 22, 2011)

Will admit, clearing an ENTIRE hanger (the fire and security watches, the ASDO AND the squadron Duty OFFICER from 2 different units) , and the Executive Officer suddenly being `willing` to do a lowly E-4`s job and seeing these guys with then state of the art mini walkie talkie headsets on their sun glasses and grey suits literally THROWING everyone out made an impression. But the thing I REALLY remembered was them holding the helo crew of 4 guys whom supposedly saw `something" under basically arrest for over 100 hrs because at least Quimby the AW (airborne sonar operator and rescue swimmer) and for about the 1st 24 hrs Mr White the helo pilot just kept telling these guys that they were `full of (deleted)` and they both KNEW what they saw even after they got them alone and told them each in NO UNCERTAIN terms they would do all kinds of things to their careers. Apparently Mr White caved in rather quickly after that. I only got to talk briefly with Quimby (demoted from E-5 to E-3 and no longer flying then) for about 5 minutes before they discharged him, he said he detected this object underwater moving at tremendous speed, the crew saw it glowing and moving underwater, it came out of the water and without a sound it rocketed away in the blink of an eye just as the helo lost power...have no idea whom to ask about it other than the US Navy and pardon if don`t think they are going to be very `helpful` towards any private inquires...


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

Shot up out of the water? 

I always wondered why A). We never went back to the moon. B) We never went back down to the bottom of the Marianna.

Might as well toss this one in the mix, since it has been brought up in this thread: I've been wondering if the reason there are so many national forests isnt because the fed knows about "Bigfoot".


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Lowell H Turner said:


> 1 thing is almost certain: IF we are ever indisputably `visited` whether they are completely `peaceful` or not, it will almost inevitably have the same level of effect upon us that Columbus`s landing in the New World did in 1492 upon the native population...


probably much, much worse...


----------



## Lowell H Turner (Feb 22, 2011)

Cannot remember the name of the ship, but DO remember it was a guided missile destroyer; also remember quite well the fact after it returned to Naval Station Mayport that it was kept locked down at pier side for 3 or 4 days, with 6 or 7 people going aboard and NO ONE allowed off. The local news station was told about this strange turn of events by several dependants of crew members aboard and asked the Navy Public relations Officer for the base whom said "...classified training was taking place...". About 2 months later was in Mayport for some reason and asked a half dozen people of people stationed there about it and in every case was told that I better just forget about it "...if you know what`s good for you." After about 3 hours was leaving and Security stopped me at the Main Gate and this petty officer I had asked about the incident was there and pointed me out. He left and Security asked me questions for about 10 minutes and said they would have my CO talk to me about `just forgetting about it.` I will be (deleted) if the very NEXT early MORNING my CO came into my PR shop, PISSED OFF, ordered everyone out and very angrily told me "SHUT UP about this ! NEXT TIME you will severely REGRET not `just forgetting` about it !" He left and the officers came back in and got geared up while in turn everyone of them telling me "SHUT the (deleted) UP about it or they are going to KICK YOU OUT with a Bad Conduct Discharge ! So SHUT UP about this already !" And until recently I DID...


----------



## Carpeater (Apr 20, 2012)

Wow....what a story! Approx what year did this take place?


----------



## Carpeater (Apr 20, 2012)

And thank you for your story. I know there are more out there. Let's hear them! No one is judging here. At least not me.


----------



## Carpeater (Apr 20, 2012)

I bet there is quite a bit of mystery in the oceans we don't know about or things that have been seen that we are not told about. I've wondered what was the conclusion of that structure they found in the Baltic sea. As far as the moon. I truly believe something happened that caused us to not further explore it. Too many of the remaining astronauts teeter on the edge of telling us so much more than they have. I just wonder what Armstrong took to the grave with him.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

To quote someone I can't remember right now,

One of two possibilities is fact.
Either we are alone in the universe or we aren't.
Both are equally terrifying.


----------



## Carpeater (Apr 20, 2012)

Regarding the men and women trained by our government that have reported seeing and recording ufos....Wow! That's a powerful statement right there! And an eye opener!


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

I've never seen a UFO, but I definitely believe in the possibility, and that their existence is likely. Some of the stories told in this thread are quite believable .... some of the hypothesis are ... well ..... forest fires and rain storms are forms of alien attack ???


----------



## Lowell H Turner (Feb 22, 2011)

Want to say it occurred right around Memorial Day 1981...hence the hullaballoo about the service members being `held` at the hanger and aboard the ship for `classified "training"`...that whole episode was STRANGE and have never personally heard of anything else remotely like it. At least in the aviation community having fire and security watches are as basic as having cement parking aprons. They are NEVER `dismissed` or `suspended` so long as the squadron is present; that just DOES NOT happen in the active duty military.


----------



## Mr.Good (Dec 11, 2006)

Hey everyone check out the Yahoo home page news item about the UFO pictures from Chile taken by people who know what they are doing. The Chilean government has authenticated them!


----------



## Carpeater (Apr 20, 2012)

Not a long video, and one of the most interesting I've ever seen!


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

By definition , UFO just means its unidentified , not necessarily alien spacecraft. There is something to see we just dont know what it is.

When I was in the air force I asked an F-16 pilot I was talking to if he ever seen something like a ufo and he said they see them all the time. But he seemed a little uncomfortable talking about it so the conversation was short.


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

Carpeater said:


> Not a long video, and one of the most interesting I've ever seen!
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CzyhubOYft8




Maybe I missed something but on this video it just looks like a secondary distorted image of the deers face and eyes appearing like lights above the deer. Photographers know more about this than I do but thats what looks like is going on.


----------



## Carpeater (Apr 20, 2012)

The fact that there is a major source of light that cannot be explained because the cameras are infrared sourced light. The mystery is the fun part.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

i tried to stay out of this thread because ive caught crap before for what ive said... ive worked midnights most of my life and ive seen something moving in a weird way high up in the sky at night. im kind of an stargazer, have a powerful telescope, do a lot of star/planet gazing and i know neither of these events were normal, but very real. yea. ive seen 2. one when i was about 8 years old and one about 8-10 years ago. i cant say ive seen any craft, but ive seen white lights (stars), just move the way lights dont move.


----------



## Carpeater (Apr 20, 2012)

Thanks EZ bite. I have seen one. I know plenty of people who have seen ufo's. Many of them physicians with their own planes. When I worked in the medical field I used to ask all my male patients that served time in the military the same questions. We're talking 1000's of them. You wouldn't believe the stories I have heard. Way too many of them stand up guys to be all fake stories! My best was a MP stationed somewhere in the Nevada Desert. Having crafts fly right along with them while driving at night and then having them perform maneuvers that were impossible was a regular thing! And that was in the late 50's early 60's.


----------



## Lowell H Turner (Feb 22, 2011)

I cannot say have ever seen a UFO with my own eyes. But the episode down in NAS Jacksonville in `81 was by far THE single WEIRDEST thing I personally witnessed in my military career and the fact that after asking questions at NS Mayport a while later someone felt it was important enough to directly contact my Commanding Officer whom less than 12 hrs later swiftly made it a point to run the other officers and aircrew out of the flight gear loft and chew my rear in a VERY threatening manner convinced me to never speak of it for a couple of decades until well after I was out. Later, when I saw "Men in Black" I made it a point to tell the family members watching it "They were in GREY suits !" They looked at me like I was nuts. Ezbite, you were an officer in the Navy. Have you EVER heard of a situation in an active duty aviation unit that the fire and security watches, ASDO AND the squadron Officer of the Day (Duty Officer) from 2 squadrons in the same hanger were run out and told by their COs "There will be NO watches in this hanger until further notice..." It just DOES NOT normally happen...the 1st helo crew was sent home apparently after about 6 hrs because they were refueling at Bimini at the time of the event and actually saw nothing, although they did hear a few radio messages and launched to assist the helo that lost power. Both crews upon landing back at NAS Jax were secured with NO talking with the line crew whom were told not to even say `Hello` and were then immediately sent home WITHOUT post flight servicing the helos, the helo crews did not stop in Maint Control to write up any gripes against either helo (everyone there were already told to leave), they apparently did not stop in Operations to debrief. They went straight to the Ward Room to be `debriefed` by the guys in grey...Even the Commanding Officers of the squadrons in the hanger were told to leave and did. That IS NOT how things are `normally done` in the naval aviation community. That and the crews` (except for Quimby`s) reactions when asked later about it was just flat out rude and threatening to be blunt about it. VERY strange...


----------



## gerb (Apr 13, 2010)

do i believe that there are alien life forms in other galaxies? of course....i would be almost naive to think not....but do i think they have visited earth? i doubt it......the same as we have never visited another galaxy's planet. and if they travelled all this way into our atmosphere,and hovered within a mile of our ground.....why would they just turn away immediately? i believe there are some "unidentified flying objects" out there, but i dont think theyre from another galaxy or planet.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Last night I saw a few of those candle lanterns sent up by my neighbors that float up and slowly burn out. They go very high and dance and float around with the wind. If it weren't for it being the 4th of July I would've wondered what they were. It makes me wonder how many of those are responsible for the glowing lights that people report as UFO's.


----------



## Mr.Good (Dec 11, 2006)

gerb said:


> do i believe that there are alien life forms in other galaxies? of course....i would be almost naive to think not....but do i think they have visited earth? i doubt it......the same as we have never visited another galaxy's planet. and if they travelled all this way into our atmosphere,and hovered within a mile of our ground.....why would they just turn away immediately? i believe there are some "unidentified flying objects" out there, but i dont think theyre from another galaxy or planet.


To try to use human logic on aliens probably isn't going to work. I think you are saying "why would they come all this way just to hover around and scare a few humans..."

Why do we fly all the way to Africa just to hover around and make a few herds of water buffalo run like crazy in fear? I'm sure the water buffalo wonder about that! Or ask the bass that was just jerked out of the water, photographed, measured, then tossed back in...what do his buddies say when he tells them of his UFO (unidentified floating object) experience? 

We hover over and study the "lower" lifeforms here on Earth all the time, yet we are incapable of communicating with them as smart as we think we are!


----------



## reo (May 22, 2004)

I saw a UFO being piloted by a bigfoot


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

Nothing may be piloting these things. When we explore far off places we send unmanned equipment. Who's to say they can't do the same.


----------



## Lowell H Turner (Feb 22, 2011)

That they may possibly be `unmanned` drones makes perfect sense. As apparently puny as our own technology is by comparision, finally being able to remove the pilot from an aircraft is actually allowing those pilotless drone aircraft to fly further, faster and maneuver FAR more violently than they can with a relatively `fragile` human pilot aboard...even the most skilled and deadly ardent "fighter jock" types in recent USAF dog fighting exercises apparently did not fare well against just a pair of ultra modern proto type drones. How they exactly did against the much vaulted F-22 "Raptor" was not discussed in detail, but the USAF admitted that against the pair "...no hits from any manned aircraft were confirmed by electronic tracking devices." Asked how the `killer drones` did they said "No comment" The perhaps surprising thing is at least 2 of these exercises were "many vs 2". HOW `many` the USAF didn`t say but if am still fairly accurate as far as the typical fighter jock`s ego, then multiply it by a factor of 5 `cause he`s flying an F-22, and then rudely throw in a bucket of ice cold water onto his bruised ego having just gotten his and his wingman`s butts swiftly waxed by a pair of DRONES would easily guess it was at least 1/2 a squadron the next time...


----------



## Crazyheaven (Apr 24, 2008)

Bassthumb said:


> If the government knows about UFOS they are doing a better job of keeping it quiet than they do at anything else, so I doubt they know anything.


After having seen a UFO myself I do wonder about this. The thing is.. what would it do if the admitted it? What it do any good if people believed my story? What about the store of anyone else? I believe the government is just as clueless about this stuff as we are. To my knowledge we haven't been hurt by any of them. For the government to come out and say, yes we know about UFO's would just make people demand to know some answers. It wouldn't be long before we see the first tax related damages to the objects the ufo's mystery took with them. I'm stretching here but I do think it is best if the government doesn't say anything at all about it unless there is an avoidable risk related to these UFO's.



BottomBouncer said:


> I also believe in the possibility if Bigfoot. I think the current tv shows are just making a mochery of the subject.





yonderfishin said:


> By definition , UFO just means its unidentified , not necessarily alien spacecraft. There is something to see we just dont know what it is.


Here is my take on this. I think the whole hunt for Bigfoot thing is stupid. We have found more than one big foot. The definition of big foot is similar to that of a UFO. It's just an unidentified animal bear like thing. When enough people see this Big Foot like creature instead of getting credit for it we go ahead and label the animal, assuming it doesn't already have a label. Then we go off to explain that base off the label we just created for this animal that we still haven't found big foot. I'm sorry people but they are going to do this to us each and every time we find "big foot".


----------



## Crazyheaven (Apr 24, 2008)

Probably shouldn't type this. It isn't UFO related but it is somewhat related to fishing. I don't remember any of the details. So here it goes. 

When I was a boy I was fishing with my dad at greenlawn. This was a time when nobody was ever fishing there besides us. That day I saw a van drive down the ramp and into the water. This was strange because I didn't see anyone in it. My dad was going to jump in thinking somebody needed help but nobody could be seen in the vehicle. Still, my dad was going to jump in but was stopped when he noticed other vehicles pull up and one had a boat. Without saying a word they put their boat into the water and drove it out to where the van went down. They had these anchors like things that I thought they were using to pull the van out but they didn't pull it out. Just confirmed that it was there. After they took the boat back to shore and packed everything up. One of them came up to the dad and asked him if he seen anything. My dad said no, and then he went right up to me, I mean inches away and asked me if I seen anything and I said no. Without another word they all left. I could be wrong but I think something very strange went on that day. I should have called the police because whatever went down wasn't legal but that was over 20 years and I just couldn't shake the feeling that I might not live long if I talked.


----------



## I Fish (Sep 24, 2008)

Lowell H Turner said:


> How they exactly did against the much vaulted F-22 "Raptor" was not discussed in detail, but the USAF admitted.......


The F-22 itself is de-tuned to not kill the pilots. I think it only runs at 65% capability. It also has the ability to be flown as a drone itself. I think a lot of UFO sightings have been the F-22. It's the most sophisticated aircraft in the fleet, by far, and most people have no idea what it's actually capable of. It was, and still may be, the only conventional jet plane in the world that can actually stop in mid air, and can hold the position until it runs out of fuel.


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

I think it's fair to say that the F-22 is the most sophisticated that the public knows exists. Just think about this...the F-117 goes clear back to the early 80's. The first flight of the F-22 was in '97. Well before any of us knew it existed.

The planes were being developed 15-25 years before their first flight. 

Given how quickly technology is advancing what could they possibly be working on now???


----------



## I Fish (Sep 24, 2008)

Well, as coincidence would have it, I just saw this on another forum, an unmanned F-16:

http://video.boeing.com/services/pl...HYj2MSytJiEK9s5fy&bclid=0&bctid=2684464741001

It's supposed to be used as a live target.


----------



## ducman491 (Oct 31, 2011)

Crazyheaven said:


> Probably shouldn't type this. It isn't UFO related but it is somewhat related to fishing. I don't remember any of the details. So here it goes.
> 
> 
> 
> When I was a boy I was fishing with my dad at greenlawn. This was a time when nobody was ever fishing there besides us. That day I saw a van drive down the ramp and into the water. This was strange because I didn't see anyone in it. My dad was going to jump in thinking somebody needed help but nobody could be seen in the vehicle. Still, my dad was going to jump in but was stopped when he noticed other vehicles pull up and one had a boat. Without saying a word they put their boat into the water and drove it out to where the van went down. They had these anchors like things that I thought they were using to pull the van out but they didn't pull it out. Just confirmed that it was there. After they took the boat back to shore and packed everything up. One of them came up to the dad and asked him if he seen anything. My dad said no, and then he went right up to me, I mean inches away and asked me if I seen anything and I said no. Without another word they all left. I could be wrong but I think something very strange went on that day. I should have called the police because whatever went down wasn't legal but that was over 20 years and I just couldn't shake the feeling that I might not live long if I talked.




Call the police now there may be an unsolved crime that they could close the case on. I'd be curious to go over there with a fish finder and see if you can see the van on the chart.


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

Is the water above Greenlawn deep enough to not only conceal a van for so long but also no boat has hit/seen it? I always thought it was a pretty shallow area.


----------



## Crazyheaven (Apr 24, 2008)

BottomBouncer said:


> Is the water above Greenlawn deep enough to not only conceal a van for so long but also no boat has hit/seen it? I always thought it was a pretty shallow area.


It was deep enough to conceal it during the time we were out there. It may have already been recovered. I didn't attempt to follow the story and back then the internet wasn't what it is today. We didn't see anyone in the van. It might have been done to conceal whatever evidence was left in the vehicle. 

I can ask my dad to see if he remembers anything else. We spoke about it briefly during our last fishing trip. If I can get a timeline I might be able to find something more on this.


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

The closest thing I ever saw to an ET was my wife's aunt.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

hardwaterfan said:


> I agree with you guys, as many stars as there are, as many planets as theyve already discovered, there are bound to be a few fit for liquid water, like earth. (maybe a few million)
> 
> there is no possible way that there arent any other life forms out there. i just cant comprehend that. "intelligent" life, rudimentary life.....its out there i have no doubt.
> 
> ...


Maybe it did! Speaking of Columbus, in his log of the original voyage of discovery to the new world, wrote several "UFO reports". Not of manned spacecraft, such things being unimaginable at the time, but of strange lights in the sky that moved in unusual ways.

Also, in some ancient Hindu sacred texts, called Vedas, there are descriptions of spacecraft, called Vimana. One of these texts reads like a list of ship's stores for a craft being outfitted for a voyage. In another there is a description of an air battle between two competing fleets!

So this stuff has been around for a while. People have been seeing strange things in the sky for a long time. We're just the latest.


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

buckeyebowman said:


> So this stuff has been around for a while. People have been seeing strange things in the sky for a long time. We're just the latest.


This is pretty much why I believe there could be a bigfoot. Way before ignorant tv shows (that for some reason I watch), the 'net and grocery stores people were seeing them.

I mention grocery stores because people actually had to hunt for their meat. And they weren't shooting them from several hundred yards with a rifle. Native Americans had to get up close for the kill, so a miss identification is highly unlikely...I'm pretty sure they knew the difference between a bear and something else.


----------



## Stars-n-Stripers (Nov 15, 2007)

Carpeater said:


> Not a long video, and one of the most interesting I've ever seen!
> 
> That's pretty cool.
> 
> If you google UFO sighting Mansfield Ohio, what is or once was considered one of the most famous sightings occurred, I believe it was early to mid 70's famous evidently because there were military accounts involved. Regardless, I was maybe 12yrs old at the time, but I along with my dad and neighbors in the area, saw what we can only assume was the same object referenced by the military, fly right over our street and the Hospital, slow, lights pulsing, no sound at all. Was very cool.


----------



## Slatebar (Apr 9, 2011)

Not UFO, but a strange occurrence.. After work one night probably 35 years ago I loaded up the dogs and drove up in the head of a hollow to **** hunt. I was at least a mile up the hollow from the nearest house. Closest house across the mountains would have probably been 2-3 or more miles. And no cars anywhere on the road. At the end of the road I turned the dogs loose and walked on up the hollow kind of following them. At this forks in the creek I don't know why I did it but shined my light up on the hillside and about 10-15 ft. up the hill sat a man in a white shirt. I don't remember anything else he was wearing. He had no light that I saw, no gun nor anything. He was just setting there. I remember speaking to him and he kind of nodded, He never did speak. I grew up in that area and knew everyone around there. But had never seen that guy before nor after. I remember having a really creepy kind of scared feeling and turned and walked back to the truck , threw my jacket down for the dogs, and drove away. Went back with a buddy next morning and got the dogs. To this day I have no idea what that man was doing there. I don't know if I stumbled on something that I should not have been around or what... I hunted there a lot after that and never seen anything out of the ordinary again. 
Working in the mines one evening probably 2 or 3 miles back inside and at least 2 miles from nearest person and something jumped up on me .. about wet my pants on that one,, a black and white dog.. Never did figure out where he came from.. Loaded him on a jeep at end of shift and took him outside and he went his merry way. A couple more guys saw that dog in that mines after that..


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

Well if the laws of Nature apply, the job of scouting Earth would go to the lowest bidder. Wouldn't it be funny of the UFOs were remotely-operated drones but the operator training isn't very good? "You were supposed to leave the pulsating lights OFF!"


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Regarding Bigfoot- It wouldn't surprise me if there are large hairy beasts yet undiscovered in remote regions of the world such as Congo, Vietnam etc. But when you are talking about places like Salt Fork, common sense has to prevail at some point. Hikers, hunters, fishermen, and even Rangers tell tales of seeing the big guy, but apparently none of them carry a phone with a camera. There are game cams all over the woods and guys out running their dogs through every square mile. Yet not one clear photo, video, bones, or even a turd has been produced. This is 2014, and to date the best evidence ever presented is the 8mm Patterson film made in 1967 by a guy that was in the process of making a Bigfoot movie. You have to admit that's kind of funny.


----------



## Slatebar (Apr 9, 2011)

Didn't D.B. Cooper make his leap to fame in the heart of Big Foot Country ???...


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

All Eyes said:


> Regarding Bigfoot- It wouldn't surprise me if there are large hairy beasts yet undiscovered in remote regions of the world such as Congo, Vietnam etc. But when you are talking about places like Salt Fork, common sense has to prevail at some point. Hikers, hunters, fishermen, and even Rangers tell tales of seeing the big guy, but apparently none of them carry a phone with a camera. There are game cams all over the woods and guys out running their dogs through every square mile. Yet not one clear photo, video, bones, or even a turd has been produced. This is 2014, and to date the best evidence ever presented is the 8mm Patterson film made in 1967 by a guy that was in the process of making a Bigfoot movie. You have to admit that's kind of funny.


Apparently you haven't seen the movie Harry and the Henderson's? Proof positive!


----------



## Carpeater (Apr 20, 2012)

Sounds like you may have lived in West Virginia. Is that right. That's where all my family is from and some still are. We grew up in the Logan / Man area. My dad and his dad worked in the mines for years. My dad came across a few animals down there including a deer. That is a spooky story! 

I am so glad I started this thread. I read the storys out loud to my kids. We love them.


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

Every time there is a clear Bigfoot picture, then it's fake. Every time there's a blurry one then it could be anything.

The only thing that will end the debate is a body. I'm sorry but if the thing looks as man like as they say, could you shoot it? I wouldn't because at that point I know and what anyone else says doesnt matter.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

For those who haven't heard of the Atacama humanoid found in the desert in Chile, this is pretty cool considering that it's actually real. This is the 2nd one that was found in the region. Mr. Ripley of "Believe It Or Not" had one back in the 40's I believe. The DNA came back 90% human but the remaining 10% could have been contaminated samples. Still it's very strange considering that it was estimated to have lived for 6-8 years by the top respected universities and scientists that examined it. It was first believed to be the remains of a fetus, but ruled out because the joints take a long time to grow and form the way this thing has. A lot of people are convinced that it's not from around here. There are a ton of videos and news coverage of this little guy. It was discovered something like 10 years ago.


----------



## Slatebar (Apr 9, 2011)

Carpeater said:


> Sounds like you may have lived in West Virginia. Is that right. That's where all my family is from and some still are. We grew up in the Logan / Man area. My dad and his dad worked in the mines for years. My dad came across a few animals down there including a deer. That is a spooky story!
> 
> I am so glad I started this thread. I read the storys out loud to my kids. We love them.


Yep, I am from Mingo County, worked mines in Mingo-Logan- and Boone Counties down there for 14 years and worked mines here in Southern Ohio until retirement..


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

Have seen both, guess I've been blessed.....or cursed. Don't much give a darn if anyone believes me or not. Spent more hours in the woods and on the water than most.
Believe what you want, fine with me either way.


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

Then there are the reports of foo fighters (not the band):

wikipedia.org/wiki/Foo_fighter


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

The undeniable "UFO" was whatever that giant thing was that flew over Phoenix in the mid-90's. Thousands of people saw it.

http://www.ufocasebook.com/phoenixlights.html


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

shroomhunter said:


> Have seen both, guess I've been blessed.....or cursed. Don't much give a darn if anyone believes me or not. Spent more hours in the woods and on the water than most.
> Believe what you want, fine with me either way.


Care to elaborate? I know I'm not the only one interested in the stories...


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

I drink whiskey to keep pink elephants out of the back yard and I'll tell you brother, it works! I bet it keeps the UFO's away too!


----------



## Slatebar (Apr 9, 2011)

backlashed said:


> I drink whiskey to keep pink elephants out of the back yard and I'll tell you brother, it works! I bet it keeps the UFO's away too!


Works pretty good for snake bite too... That is why I always carry a small snake.. (WC Fields)


----------



## Lowell H Turner (Feb 22, 2011)

Approx. 10 PM to about 10:30 PM on March 13th, 1997. A HUGE silent UFO was witnesses by several THOUSAND citizens of Phoenix Arizona as well as documented on FAA radar and local weather radars...almost all written reports stated it was a craft in the literal shape of a "V" with 5 bright lights. The craft slowly moved from N to S and overflew part of down town Phoenix. It was apparently visible for 30 minutes. The US military saw nothing on their radars apparently, and did not launch any aircraft to investigate although many witnesses reported jets in afterburners a short time later. Several A-10s WERE in the area earlier about dusk, a few dropping flares which is what the USAF says is what everyone saw...Look it up...it is possibly the best documented mass UFO incident of modern times.


----------



## Stars-n-Stripers (Nov 15, 2007)

Here's the incident in Mansfield, it was called the Coyne Incident.
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1_L6vuYRhKY[/ame]


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

In the Phoenix Arizona case, the military said that they were dropping flares that night. Here is what flares look like at night coming out of a plane. The ones in this video fizzle out fast but they also have ones that stay illuminated for a long time. It's anyone's guess but that's the explanation that was given anyhow.


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

Have you ever watched some of the nasa space footage with the objects moving around in front of the camera ? The "official" description of these things is basically space trash , but in many you can clearly see movement with a purpose , changing direction , and even a possible attempt at communication or warning. These things are out there all over the place. Dont even necessarily have to mean alien space ships , but for all we know maybe another type of natural creature that lives in the outer atmosphere and ventures in close from time to time. I dont know what this stuff is but I see independent movement and hints of intelligence. I dont buy the official explainations from the government. Heres a few videos , there are even better ones , some with the astronauts reporting they see something , a couple showing a "ufo" reversing course and getting out of the way as soon as the astronauts report they are bringing some system online.


----------



## Lowell H Turner (Feb 22, 2011)

Several of the objects in question have 1 startling thing in common: if they are space debris, paint flakes, satellites, meteors, ect, they are CHANGING their direction and speed with no out side influence and thus DEFYING our current understanding of physics and gravity. Not to mention they are doing so while at speeds that should utterly DESTROY them from sheer momentum alone. Am no mathimatican, but a 1 ton solid hunk of rock moving at 20,000 mph instantly shifting it`s course by 45 degrees accepts a load stress that is plainly put ENORMOUS. Even an solid hunk of steel would literally BURST into fragments from the stress. A 90 degree change of course at 20,000 mph is just impossible...Even a F-22 "Raptor" at super sonic speed cannot turn a TRUE 90 degree turn instantly...it too would be destroyed by the forces of physics exerted upon it assuming the pilot were foolish enough to attempt to do so. You may beat the laws of man, but you ain`t getting away with ANYTHING against the Laws of Physics ! Trying to can be FATAL...


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

Lowell H Turner said:


> Several of the objects in question have 1 startling thing in common: if they are space debris, paint flakes, satellites, meteors, ect, they are CHANGING their direction and speed with no out side influence and thus DEFYING our current understanding of physics and gravity. Not to mention they are doing so while at speeds that should utterly DESTROY them from sheer momentum alone. Am no mathimatican, but a 1 ton solid hunk of rock moving at 20,000 mph instantly shifting it`s course by 45 degrees accepts a load stress that is plainly put ENORMOUS. Even an solid hunk of steel would literally BURST into fragments from the stress. A 90 degree change of course at 20,000 mph is just impossible...Even a F-22 "Raptor" at super sonic speed cannot turn a TRUE 90 degree turn instantly...it too would be destroyed by the forces of physics exerted upon it assuming the pilot were foolish enough to attempt to do so. You may beat the laws of man, but you ain`t getting away with ANYTHING against the Laws of Physics ! Trying to can be FATAL...




I agree , under normal conditions and gravity , but in a weightless low gravity vacuum things may be possible under the right conditions or with the right technology. And if these happened to be just living creatures that make space and the outer atmosphere their home , they could no doubt make what we think of as impossible look effortless.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

This is a giant hole that was just discovered the other day in Russia. Seriously. They don't know what it is yet. So far the best guess is Godzilla. 
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rOlIJRQGNk4[/ame]


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

All Eyes said:


> This is a giant hole that was just discovered the other day in Russia. Seriously. They don't know what it is yet. So far the best guess is Godzilla.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rOlIJRQGNk4


Probably moles, I had holes like that in the front yard a few years ago.

 just joking with ya!

Mr. A


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Looks to be a gas/steam pocket that popped. One of Earth's many zits.

As far as UFO videos are concerned, the ones supposedly shot by NASA are always fun to watch. Some are def more compelling than others. There are so many of them on YouTube showing these objects in space radically changing direction at ridiculous speeds. I can't help but call BS on those ones. Going with what Lowell said, if these videos aren't fake, they've figured a way around known principles of physics. Maybe they make their ships out of anti-matter?


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

Mr. A said:


> Probably moles, I had holes like that in the front yard a few years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. A


Had to LOL at that one


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

All Eyes said:


> Looks to be a gas/steam pocket that popped. One of Earth's many zits.
> 
> As far as UFO videos are concerned, the ones supposedly shot by NASA are always fun to watch. Some are def more compelling than others. There are so many of them on YouTube showing these objects in space radically changing direction at ridiculous speeds. I can't help but call BS on those ones. Going with what Lowell said, if these videos aren't fake, they've figured a way around known principles of physics. Maybe they make their ships out of anti-matter?



" Known " principles of physics. But whatever this is that we see is a whole different ballgame. There are probably some different rules to consider , quantum physics ? Who knows.........but we are way out of our league if these things exist , the fact that we cant describe or understand how they do what they do really dont mean much considering how insignificant we and our technology probably are in the universe. This is all fun stuff to think about tho.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

It would be very interesting to see what Tesla would come up with if he lived in present day with our technology. Most people with that high of an IQ are limited by a lack of imagination. He was off the charts in both fields. I'm sure it would be a different world if he were around today.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

There are also the strange humming sounds being reported everywhere. One of them in this video got the attention of the announcers in a baseball game. 
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LLYldQolzoM[/ame]


----------



## Carpeater (Apr 20, 2012)

Excellent story. Very strange. The military is like a magnet for these weird happenings and sightings. Thank you very much for sharing!


----------



## Carpeater (Apr 20, 2012)

Thank you very much for your input. I had heard about this a little while ago. Very Interesting. It reminded me of a night I was working late in my garage welding on a mini bike frame. There was this extreme explosion sound (BOOM) and in some way I felt it came from the sky. I have heard many commercial truck tires explode from a previous job and let me tell you they are loud. This sound was at least 10x louder . Many of the neighbors came out to find out what the hell happened. My friend across the street came over and told me "I thought you finally blew that garage up with all that welding" LOL I watched the news and I never hear mention of anything. I have never heard a sonic boom, but i feel this had to be the cause of it. I just can't imagine what could have caused a sonic boom in a urban area of Brunswick Ohio!


----------



## Lowell H Turner (Feb 22, 2011)

Keep in mind that as meteors plunge into Earth`s atmosphere friction slow them down somewhat. Even if they strike the ground traveling super sonic, the shock wave still catches up and is QUITE loud. To give you an idea just how loud during the 1975 SS `MAYAGEUZ` incident an Navy F-4 "Phantom II" that was out of weapons used a sonic "boom" at just above wave top level to pulverize and sink a Cambodian patrol craft seriously injuring most of it`s crew. In Afghanistan a pair of USAF F-16 supporting troops after expending their weapons warned the US troops to hunker down, hands over ears, mouths open and did several "boom" passes on the unexpecting Taliban close by, apparently buying time for more USAF aircraft to show up...btw, there are "booms" of this type all over the world every year with numbers from a very few to dozens. A few in the past were SO powerful they had been mistaken for nuclear detonations... The 1 over the Indian Ocean in 1997 (?) was utterly ENORMOUS, and was heard in East Africa, Saudi Arabia, Iran, India, Sri Lanka, Bangladesh, Burma and Thailand. The flash was recorded by security cameras from Cape Town South Africa to Perth Austraila to Mombai India at least. Several warships patroling the Persian Gulf went to battle stations...


----------



## Carpeater (Apr 20, 2012)

Awesome explanation. I never even thought of a meteor causing the BOOM! Finally I have something I can relate it to. I thought a house on the street blew up from a gas leak. 

 Come on guys. I know you have stories! Lets hear them!


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

Growing up in Grandview, late 80's...I was probably 8-9 years old. A bunch of us were out in the front yard playing. Parents were outside. Typical evening. With no warning there was a loud boom like you guys described. Everyone looked up, looked around. We figured it was a sonic boom, but we didn't hear anything leading up to it or after it.
On a pretty rare occasion a military helicopter or some jets would fly over. The jets were never going that fast though.

I was always under the impression that pilots had to have a good reason for going super sonic?


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

I wonder if breaking the speed of light does anything cool.


----------



## Carpeater (Apr 20, 2012)

It's a hell of a noise isn't it! I still get a kick out of the neighbors thinking I blew the garage up!


----------



## Slatebar (Apr 9, 2011)

All Eyes said:


> I wonder if breaking the speed of light does anything cool.


It would be fun jumping on a beam of light, a radio signal or a bit of electricity and going back a few weeks and buy a lottery ticket..  , or erasing all history/memory of an 4 ex-wives.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

All Eyes said:


> I wonder if breaking the speed of light does anything cool.


I imagine it might be something like the "Stargate" sequence in 2001 A Space Odyssey. Of course, according to Einstein and his Special Theory of Relativity nothing and no one can "break" the speed of light.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Maybe breaking the speed of light causes the big bang and everything starts over again.


----------



## Lowell H Turner (Feb 22, 2011)

The Russian fireball in Febuary caused EXACTLY the same sort of boom that collapsed brick walls and broke thousands of windows 15 miles ABOVE the surface of the Earth and approx. 55 miles from the center of the nearest city...if it had occurred within 5 miles of the surface directly ABOVE that same city, believe it would have COMPLETELY DESTROYED that same city with very few if any of the 30,000 residents surviving even a `near miss". That is the just UNREAL power that a 150` diameter meteor has coming in at 23,000 mph and detonating from thermal shock upon entering the atmosphere. The interesting thing is, it is NOT a question of `if` it could happen again, it`s the questions of when, where and HOW BIG the next 1 will be...


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

All I know is that when double rainbows start farting lightning bolts, it's getting pretty serious. 
[ame="http://www.break.com/video/double-rainbow-with-lightning-over-city-street-2666410"]Double Rainbow With Lightning Over City Street | Video | Break.com[/ame]


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

Have you ever watched the channel with the weather/radar and seen smaller light green dots appear and go away on the radar?

I read a story the other day about a recent mayfly hatch in Wisconsin. There were so many mayflies that they were picked up on radar.

So, naturally it made wonder what these smaller green dots could be on the radar...especially on crystal clear nights.


----------



## DMinn Angler (Feb 13, 2012)

yonderfishin wrote:
"There are so many of them on YouTube showing these objects in space radically changing direction at ridiculous speeds."

Your probably looking at some 50 year old hackers 1983 Pong session


----------



## sammerguy (Jun 7, 2011)

Lowell H Turner said:


> Ask a bacteria if there are `higher` life forms; it might just very well say `NO WAY ! WE are the apex of evolution..." Seriously though was in NAS Jax with Anti Submarine Helicopter Squadron 11 (HS-11 `Dragonslayers`) in early 1980.


My dad was with HS-5 during that same time in Jax. "The Nightdippers", I still have his hat and a sticker sheet with the emblem from that era!


----------



## crkwader (Nov 7, 2008)

I actually had a sighting about a year and a half ago. I was on 91 going from Twinsburg into Hudson when we were about to pass over 80 when a buddy and I saw flashing lights in the sky. So we pulled over and I snapped this one picture and I got this:










pretty interesting as you can see I zoomed in pretty far into the picture and caught many different colored lights.


----------



## jamesbalog (Jul 6, 2011)

This happened to us last week. There were 3 of us on the boat who witnessed this Our big motor died and we were coming back in to beaver park on our kicker. Time was about 930pm

We were slowly coming back to beaver from st anthonys, we were just west of the lorain water works. My buddy matt asks us what the **** is that? We look over to the south and see a single blue light moving very very fast and making crazy erratic turns. This light was moving several hundred mph quicker than any helicopter and small plane and it was making turns that were a full 180 degrees and never losing speed. The light was probably 1000 feet off the ground at max and would shoot toward the ground out of view then shoot back up and make erratic turns.

This went on for a good 20 25 mins. My buddy john actually took a cell phone video of this but unfortunately you cant make out much of anything.


None of us have a logical explanation of what this thing could have been


Sent from my LG-LS980 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## jamesbalog (Jul 6, 2011)

Lights over lorain: [ame]http://youtu.be/oliLuaN2Ero[/ame]

Heres the video you cant really see much.

Look at the blinking cell phone tower and you will see a brief glimpse of a blue light.

In the video it looks like the blue light is flashing, when we saw it the light was solid

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Lowell H Turner (Feb 22, 2011)

Keep in mind that even at relatively slow speeds the physics that are imparted and exerted upon a pilot even briefly are considerable. Most jet fighter pilots cannot withstand 15 minutes of extreme high energy turns; disorientation sets in and a crash usually follows. The F-22 "Raptor" is programmed to LIMIT it`s full maneuverability potential to keep from causing the pilot to loose consciousness or at extreme performance injuring or even possibly killing him...the video that watched of an object at over 900 mph while then executing 2 crisp sharp 90 degree turns still makes my jaw drop. An F-15 attempting that feat would disintegrate. A F-16 would just rip the nose and wings and elevators off. Even a pilotless F-22 would just not withstand that, the fuselauge would overstress and become aluminum confetti after 90 degree turn #1...what EVER you saw it wasn`t from this planet.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

crkwader- Is there any way that this could have been a group of balloons or Chinese lanterns tethered together somehow? It appears as if the lights are connected by a long ribbon looking thing. 
And jamesbalog- I can't get your video to play. It says "this video is private"


----------



## I Fish (Sep 24, 2008)

All Eyes said:


> And jamesbalog- I can't get your video to play. It says "this video is private"


I get the same.


----------



## jamesbalog (Jul 6, 2011)

Fixed the video 

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Here is another interesting UFO video that was in today's news. This was filmed by a Canadian news crew covering a forest fire. 
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2014/...fire_n_5685252.html?ncid=txtlnkusaolp00000592


----------



## Carpeater (Apr 20, 2012)

All Eyes.....Very cool. I love when they get videos and not just still frames. I hope to do some sky gazing in the late summer early fall!


----------



## Carpeater (Apr 20, 2012)

I love this whole story. When I was covering the hospitals in Trumbull County as a salesman, I would ask all the oldtimers in the area about this. Great recollection stories from those guys!


----------



## Lowell H Turner (Feb 22, 2011)

The object caught on film during the forest fire could have been a meteor. The video was very similar to the Jackson Hole Wyoming video shot in 1982 (?) of a meteor estimated to be over 900` in diameter that was moving at an estimated 38,000+ mph that barely entered the Earth`s upper atmosphere at a very shallow angle and then luckily for most of mankind skipped back out into space. To give you an idea, the object that created the crater in Arizona was about 100- 120` in diameter...by comparison most common visible meteors are pebble to baseball sized and burn up completely during entry.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

It does resemble a meteor/fireball. It looks like it vanishes during the slow mo but hard to tell if it was the tape or an editing glitch.


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

What's that old black and white film of such a meteor over a reservoir - in California? 1950s? People boating and swimming in the foreground. Looks exactly the same, a really big near-miss in daylight.


----------



## Lowell H Turner (Feb 22, 2011)

Don`t think ever saw that 1...


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

I saw a couple strange lights over Wingfoot lake on two different evenings about a week ago. It wasn't the blimp either. It was more like a flame in the sky and then all of a sudden it disappeared. One was red and the other green. Maybe they were alien navigation lights ?


----------



## Carpeater (Apr 20, 2012)

I came home late one night last week. About 11pm. I always look at the night sky. It's something I have done since I was a kid. I notice something very large and very well lit. Like a very "hot" looking white color. It was just above the house across the street. I woke my kids up to be witnesses to this. I remembered I had binoculars right inside the door. What we saw was definitely something mechanical. The bottom of it looked like an old submarine. With the old time rivets. The top of it looked like an old time lantern. Very clear sight through the binoculars. The object stayed right where it was for about 40 minutes. Lowered itself just a little, enough to have to walk to the front of the neighbors house to see it. Then I we went inside our house for about 15 minutes. My kids were so spooked! LOL But then it was gone. It was a little spooky, I was chilled from the look of it! My son took three pictures of it. They are not the best pics but its all the proof I have.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Carpeater- 
Is it possible that it could have been a sky candle something like in this picture? They can be made into different shapes and sizes with the framework. Without seeing it first hand it's hard to say, but my guess is that the majority of reported ufo sightings regarding glowing lights at night are sky candles. Being extremely light weight, they dance around in the air currents and the light flickers from almost not visible to bright flashes at times. They can't be made to carry much extra weight such as batteries or moving parts though. So if what you saw was doing anything crazy it probably wasn't one of these.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

After looking at the pics and reading your description again, I'm not sure how it could have been a sky candle unless it was a pretty unique design. Those things have to be made feather light in order to rise. You should send your story and pics to someone who specializes in this kind of thing. It would be cool to see enhanced photos with more detail pulled out. 
Also, are there any dead livestock in the area?


----------



## Carpeater (Apr 20, 2012)

That was my first thought because the first time I saw one of these it was so erie, but I am 100% sure it was not a chinese lantern. It was definitely a solid big object. The view of it was very clear, but just not familiar looking in any way. If I were not exhausted from working full time and preparing my house to sell, I would have jumped in the car, but I have to get up at 5am and I was dead from painting all night after work. I'll say this, I call it a UFO cause I do not know what it was. I'm not claiming greys and spaceships! LOL


----------



## Carpeater (Apr 20, 2012)

There are a few, I suppose less than 10 cows out this was. I was definitely going to send them on to MUFON of Ohio. I'd love to know what is is.


----------



## Lowell H Turner (Feb 22, 2011)

Was it silent ? (Apparently most UFOs are.) Did you see any flashing lights at all ? Possible red or green navigation lights ? (Possibly a hovering `stealth` helicopter of the same type as was used by Seal Team 6 to get Has Been Ladden) Did you or your kids see it leave ? Did it slowly depart or rocket away ? One of the STRANGEST aspects of UFOs is both their apparent ability to go from a dead hover to mind numbing speeds in the blink of an eye and doing so WITHOUT producing a VERY LOUD (and likely window shattering) sonic boom that should be definitely heard for miles in all directions, regardless of the type of propulsion powering the craft. The laws of physics (as we `understand` them) state that once an object exceeds the speed of sound the collapse of the resulting momentary cavitation in the atmosphere is relative to the object` surface area and speed with NO exceptions ! (Except of course for UFOs, apparently...)


----------



## Carpeater (Apr 20, 2012)

Lowell H Turner said:


> Was it silent ? (Apparently most UFOs are.) Did you see any flashing lights at all ? Possible red or green navigation lights ? (Possibly a hovering `stealth` helicopter of the same type as was used by Seal Team 6 to get Has Been Ladden) Did you or your kids see it leave ? Did it slowly depart or rocket away ? One of the STRANGEST aspects of UFOs is both their apparent ability to go from a dead hover to mind numbing speeds in the blink of an eye and doing so WITHOUT producing a VERY LOUD (and likely window shattering) sonic boom that should be definitely heard for miles in all directions, regardless of the type of propulsion powering the craft. The laws of physics (as we `understand` them) state that once an object exceeds the speed of sound the collapse of the resulting momentary cavitation in the atmosphere is relative to the object` surface area and speed with NO exceptions ! (Except of course for UFOs, apparently...)


Well, we were able to notice it lower itself EXTREMELY slow. Enough to go lower than a house top in out neighborhood. We walked far enough to see if it was still in the are and it was. Right above some tree lines. My kids were freshly woken up and barefooted as was I. We watched it for about a half hour and couldn't stand our feet being that cold any more. It was a very cloudy night with no more or starts. I thought at first it might have been the moon with very slow dense clouds in front of it, but no way any clouds would sit that long. The craft was completely silent, no colors other that very "hot" looking white color that did not pulse. May have changed in brightness a few times but VERY slow. We had to go back inside to get shoes on. When we came out it was either too low in the sky to see, or just GONE. Very eerie feeling, I will say that.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Dang ol whirlybird saucer flyin around scarin kids right over the top of them dang ol trees man


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Did anyone happen to see this headline yesterday? It's from "The Examiner" which is basically an X Files type of news feed on Yahoo that I take with a grain of salt. A UFO the size of the earth spotted in the sun's orbit. 
(key the scary music) 
http://www.examiner.com/article/earth-size-ufo-spotted-orbiting-the-sun-nasa-images-report


----------

